# MH Landscaping Hacks........



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

*Yet more MH landscaping hack work. It never ends. With proper equipment this is a half hour job. House and driveway cover around 7,000 Sq Ft.
Map of what SHOULD have been cut is 14,000 Sq Ft. MH Hacks cut 4,300 Sq Ft*


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

More. This is AN REO, They are SUPPOSED to cut up to an acre. There was NO GRASS this spring as i rekeyed it for the broker in March. Would have been cakewalk if kept up on. Broker has been hounding Screwguard for MONTHS and nothing gets done..........


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking what program or source did you use to outline just the yard points like that?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> If you don't mind me asking what program or source did you use to outline just the yard points like that?



http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Ridiculous! I'd call in and send those photos to Safeguard directly ... might be the best chance of making sure that crew stops receiving work.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> Ridiculous! I'd call in and send those photos to Safeguard directly ... might be the best chance of making sure that crew stops receiving work.


The broker at the property has been doing this for 2 months and nothing has changed.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

How much would you mow for the $15.00 or whatever they get?

I think MH Landscaping got what they paid for.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> How much would you mow for the $15.00 or whatever they get?
> 
> I think MH Landscaping got what they paid for.




I don't disagree but why has Fannie continued with Safeguard with results like this??? They have gotten rid of other companies for less!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I don't disagree but why has Fannie continued with Safeguard with results like this??? They have gotten rid of other companies for less!!!


That is a great question. I don't get it. We have never worked for Safeguard and never will. I can't stand all of the requirements, paper work, etc. Add that to the bottom basement pricing and i don't get why anyone would work for them.

Nice program by the way. I have been toying with it. That is pretty cool.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I don't disagree but why has Fannie continued with Safeguard with results like this??? They have gotten rid of other companies for less!!!


simple money talks and bull**** walks.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

It just goes to show that Fannie Mae does not care about how these properties look.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Here is another one from a few minutes ago. I guess when I was doing these for AMS I shouldn't have cared so much to make them look good as I guess it really doesn't matter to Fannie Mae.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

slapguard will let almost anyone work for them even drug dealers i personally know of 1 doing work for them


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They must really work some magic with photoshop to get perimeter cut money for that one.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> They must really work some magic with photoshop to get perimeter cut money for that one.


GTX, this is an REO property. They are supposed to do up to an acre.


----------

